# Oops babies in Las Vegas, Nevada



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

5 baby girl dumbo rats need homes in Las Vegas! The earliest they will be ready for adoption is the 19th, but I may keep them a little longer if they aren't fully weaned by then.

Two of the babies are black hooded, the other three are black berkshire. Obviously there's an odd number of rats so if someone could take 3, that would be amazing...but if I have to keep the odd baby, I will.

All the babies are extremely friendly and curious about people. The parents have amazing temperaments and love to lick hands. (I'm not 100% certain who the father is but it's one of two boys, and both boys are brothers and are very affectionate and licky.) Babies will swarm hands and arms as soon as the cage door is open and will lick and nibble on your fingernails.

Please let me know if you're interested or know someone else who might be. I'd really prefer to not look for homes on Craigslist, I would like them to have loving forever homes within a close-knit rat community!


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

Oh fudge, I have an oops litter here in Vegas too.
Are there no rat rescues or shelters here?

I wish I could take one of those precious little babies off your hands but I got seven in my mischief plus 9 babies that I need to find homes for and I'm going to need to be prepared to keep any that don't find homes.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CindrDoLLy (Oct 3, 2012)

Yep, that's about the situation I'm in too. I have 8 adult rats, 4 male and 4 female, that I was keeping in two separate parts of a double critter nation and long story short, circumstances made them not so separate for enough time for one of my girls to get pregnant. I bought a second double critter nation and intend to move all males into one and all females into another so that hopefully will never happen again but in the meantime I have a total of 11 babies! I'm keeping 4 and found homes for 2 so that leaves 5 unaccounted for. I also plan to take care of any I can't find homes for.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

Oh what darlings! (Poop rats lol) I wish I were closer


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

